# C clamp to Veneer Press Screw Update



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*I just posted an update* on this blog about making economical veneer press screws from C clamps. It won't show up as a new blog entry because I added it to the end of the old post as an addendum in order to keep the information together.

So …. if you are interested in veneer press screws, check it out.


----------

